# I really want this.



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

If I had the extra cash I think that I would have to get this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150266422637


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I just don't see why it's worth $65,000.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> I just don't see why it's worth $65,000.


Especially since you know there are guys in the backwoods of Kentucky making whiskey for a lot less cash :ss

Although copper is awfully expensive these days...


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Especially since you know there are guys in the backwoods of Kentucky making whiskey for a lot less cash :ss
> 
> Although copper is awfully expensive these days...


In that case I need to relocate. :al


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Especially since you know there are guys in the backwoods of Kentucky making whiskey for a lot less cash :ss
> 
> Although copper is awfully expensive these days...


Hell yea, in NC we use a presure cooker, raditor out of a truck, and copper tube. The shine comes out a little green but it keeps you cool.:al


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I live in the foot hills of western North Carolina home of the moon shiners.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

epyon26 said:


> Hell yea, in NC we use a presure cooker, raditor out of a truck, and copper tube. The shine comes out a little green but it keeps you cool.:al


:r:r:r


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

epyon26 said:


> I live in the foot hills of western North Carolina home of the moon shiners.


I knew a few guys down at VT who grew up in the neighboring counties. They told me THAT was the home of moonshine. They told stories of cellars full of shine, set up on shelves like a hillbilly version of a wine cellar. The stuff they brought back was surprisingly good, and not green!


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I knew a few guys down at VT who grew up in the neighboring counties. They told me THAT was the home of moonshine. They told stories of cellars full of shine, set up on shelves like a hillbilly version of a wine cellar. The stuff they brought back was surprisingly good, and not green!


Thats right, I live In Catawba county. Moon shinning is alive and well, its not as big as it once was, but you can find stills in peoples yards.
:ss


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

epyon26 said:


> Hell yea, in NC we use a presure cooker, raditor out of a truck, and copper tube. The shine comes out a little green but it keeps you cool.:al


Hell Man! go high tech and buy one of them brand new never used radiators. Just don't expect as much flavor!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

epyon26 said:


> Thats right, I live In Catawba county. Moon shinning is alive and well, its not as big as it once was, but you can find stills in peoples yards.
> :ss


Do I hear group buy? :r


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

n3uka said:


> Do I hear group buy? :r


That's funny 

I don't exactly know what moonshine is, but I'm in.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Did my homework...

"Moonshine continues to be produced in the U.S., mainly in Appalachia. The product is often called "white lightning" because it is not aged and is generally sold at high alcohol proof, often bottled in canning jars ("Mason jars", see photo). A typical moonshine still may produce 1000 gallons per week and net $6000 per week for its owner. The simplicity of the process, and the easy availability of key ingredients such as corn and sugar, make enforcement a difficult task. However, the huge price advantage that moonshine once held over its "legitimate" competition legally sold has been reduced. Nevertheless, over half the retail price of a bottle of distilled spirits typically consists of taxes. With the availability of cheap refined white sugar, moonshine can be produced at a small fraction of the price of heavily taxed and legally sold distilled spirits. Moonshine alcohol is used by some for herbal tinctures. The number of jurisdictions which ban the sale of alcoholic beverages is steadily decreasing which means that many of the former consumers of moonshine are much nearer to a legal alcohol sales outlet than was formerly the case. Moonshine-like distilled beverages with names like Everclear, Virginia Lightning, Georgia Moon Corn Whiskey, Platte Valley Corn Whiskey and Catdaddy are produced commercially and sold in liquor stores, typically packaged in a clay jug or glass Mason jar. As a result of these changes and aggressive law enforcement, moonshine production is far less widespread than it was formerly.
Although home distillation of ethanol for commercial purposes is still illegal in the United States, legislation was introduced and passed in November 2001 to legalize home distillation in much the same way as home brewing of wine and beer were legalized in 1978. As early as prohibition, there have been stories of moonshiners using their product as a powerful fuel in their automobiles, usually when evading law-enforcement agencies while delivering their illegal product. The sport of "stock car" racing got its start when moonshiners would modify their automobiles to outrun federal government revenue agents. Junior Johnson, one of the early stock car racers in the mountains of North Carolina who was associated with running moonshine, has even "gone legitimate" by marketing a legally produced grain alcohol moonshine, which is made by the only legal liquor distiller in the state. Stokesdale, a town not far from where the distillery is located, has a moonshine still on its official town seal to reflect the corn liquor's history in the town's past."


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I had a friend in Minnesota that used to make shine , then he would put a small piece of chard oak in the mason jar. gave it a nice amber color and a bourbony flavor. Pat:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

That's about a $10,000 pot, about $4-5,000 in copper pipe and some soldering/brazing equipment and supplies. The stand is welded square iron stock painted with copper-colored paint.

Of course, you'd have to know how to build it, so the plans for it might cost you a bit too.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

A much better deal - http://coppermoonshinestills.com/index.html . . . as used in the "DUKES OF HAZZARD" movie! :ss


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

:rI think I'm going to stay off this slope.:hn


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Oh my!


----------

